# Sticky handle



## Walla (Sep 9, 2019)

So...

I'm sharpening a co-worker's knife...a sanelli...it's been around the block several times... here's the thing... seems over the years the handle has gone sticky...as if the rubber (or whatever compound) is decomposing...

Is there anything I can try (other than tell him to get a new knife)...to either fix this or at least make it less sticky... he seems rather attached to his knife (emotionally and physically...)...

Take care


Jeff


----------



## GeneH (Sep 9, 2019)

Curios to see if anyone comes up with a solution. If that rubber is anything like the rubber on cheap bicycle grips, once it starts getting sticky there's nothing to be done for it. You could replace the handle, put shrink wrap tube over it...or I don't know what else.


----------



## Paraffin (Sep 9, 2019)

I've had a few rubber-ish products get sticky like that, and I don't think it's curable once it starts. 

Heat-shrink tubing could be an option if the handle is shaped for it. Or you could try dipping the handle in one of those pots of self-hardening rubber stuff they sell at hardware stores for restoring tool handles. Like this stuff: https://plastidip.com/


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 9, 2019)

Yeah plasti-dip or some type of polyurethane might work? Though the poly might not solidify, never tried it on anything plastic-like that turned oily-feeling. Coating with thin cyanoacrylate glue (super glue) might work too if it cures, wipe it on rapidly with double layer of nitrile gloves so your hands and gloves don't stick to it...


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 9, 2019)

Try some acetone or rubbing alcohol? But most likely it's just deteriorating?


----------



## JoBone (Sep 9, 2019)

If it’s a wa handle, just get a new one, you can probably score a free one if not picky. If western, I would agree to some coating like a thick CA, resin or maybe the best is just fiberglass.


Bondo 420 Fiberglass Repair Kit

Superglue with a brush - Gorilla Super Glue with Brush & Nozzle Applicator, 12 Gram, Clear

On the cheap - Burlap and epoxy


----------



## Walla (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks all for the suggestions...I'll try the easy ones first (acetone and rubbing alcohol) and depending on results let my coworker know about other options...

Thanks again

Take care

Jeff


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 11, 2019)

Usually, what causes that is grease and oil breaking down the handle material. Try a citrus degreaser like Zep. You can find it at home Depot. This usually works fairly well in my experience. Soak real well and let sit for 15 minutes. Scrub with a sponge and rinse with hot water. Repeat if you need to. It doesn't work on every plastic or rubber material but, I have an 85 percent success rate.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 13, 2019)

Acetone is going to make it worse. It literally eats plastic and rubber.

I'd go at it with baking soda and a tooth brush.


----------



## jmornry (Feb 29, 2020)

Just tried nail varnish remover - works a treat


----------

